# Loking for group near Boston, MA



## Determined88 (Sep 12, 2006)

I've done a lot of research but can't find a group near Boston. I read on the site that some people are trying to plan a meeting. I've never actually met anyone with SA so I think that would be cool to talk to people that really understand. I know some people might have a hard time with a meet-Ya know the I don't have anything to say thing. I would have a lot to say in a situation like that and I'm sure some other people would too. That might help break the ice for anyone who is uncomfortable. If there are no groups I'd be interested in hearing form anyone that wants to start one....If people do decide to meet you can count me in....I'm so determined to beat this thing!


----------



## cure0202 (May 6, 2009)

*Boston Support Groups*

Hello,

I was/ am in the same boat you are - looking for support groups and not finding any in the Boston area. Boston Meet-Ups recently reactivated their social anxiety group. I'm looking forward to attending some of their meet ups. If you want to talk further about this let me know. I've been suffering from this debilitating disorder for about 12 years now. Things have improved year by year but it continues to remain a major obstacle for me. I too desperately want to kick this.

C.F.


----------



## dawntoearth (May 12, 2009)

I'm from Boston. Havn't been to the meetups.org group yet but I hear great things about it. Always looking to connect with new people.


----------



## kac917 (May 16, 2009)

*me tooo*

Hi! If anyone finds out about any support groups I feel like its something i could really benefit from. I've been taking xanax for the anxiety for a while now and I really hate feeling like I'm just covering up a problem that i know i can work through with some additional effort..

LET ME KNOW! thanks guys


----------

